

Is someone tracking all the stuff people are posting about Steve Jobs?  - jseliger

Is there someone keeping track of all the famous (or not famous) people sharing their experiences with Jobs? I feel like every website I've visited since the news hit features <i>someone</i> writing something valuable, fascinating, and interesting about him, and it would be nice if there was a central clearinghouse for it—a recent Folklore.org, if you will.
======
brackin
I used the new Delicious stacks feature for this kind of thing recently and
they featured it on the homepage so Delicious is a nice way to possibly do
this. Plus if you do it well it'll probably be promoted.

